# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Akademia e Shkencave: Kongresi i tē 7-tē i Gjeofizikanëve do rris kërkimin shkencorë

## Albo

INTERVISTA/   Flet Sekretari i Përgjithshëm  i Akademisë së Shkencave Salvadore Bushati

*Kongresi i tē 7-tē i Gjeofizikanëve do rris kërkimin shkencorë dhe zhvillimin ekonomik*

Albert ZHOLI

Kongresi i tē 7-tē Ndërkombëtar i Gjeofizikanëve në Shqipëri, ishte një veprimtari shkencore ndërkombëtare me rendësi për kërkimin shkencorë dhe zhvillimin ekonomik, për Shqipërinë e më gjerë. Bashkësia e Gjoefizikanëve të Ballkanit zhvilloi për herë të parë në Tiranë Kongresin e saj tē 7-tē, nga datat 7-9 tetor, me një pjesëmarrje të gjerë nga shumë vende të botës. Arritjet ishin të padiskutueshme

- Prof. Bushati, ju lutem mund të na thoni diçka për këtë aktivitet shkencor?

Kongresit të 7të Ndërkombëtar të Bashkësisë së Gjeofizikanëve te Ballkanit, ishte një aktivitet shkencorë, i pari i këtij lloji i zhvilluar në Shqipëri që për nga niveli shkencor i prurjeve në të është edhe më i madhi i zhvilluar deri tani i gjeofizikanëve në rajon. Në të ishin tē pranishëm 270 pjesēmarrës, nga tē cilēt 137 tē ardhur nga vendet e ndryshme tē Ballkanit e tē 18 vendeve të tjera të botës, si edhe dhjetra tē ftuar gjeofizikē dhe gjeologē, etj.

- Prof. theksuat qe kishte një pjesëmarrje të gjerë nga komuniteti shkencorë në këtë aktivitet. Doja të dija si u vlerësua aktiviteti nga politika dhe qeverisja?

Kongresin e nderuan me pjesemarrjen e tyre Kryetari i Akademise se Shkencave të Shqipërisë Akademik Muzafer Korkuti, Zevendësmininistri i Energjisë dhe Industrisë, Zoti Ilir Bejtja, deputetë të Parlamentit të Shqipërisë, si dhe shume përfaqësues të institucioneve të arsimit të lartë dhe kërkimit shkencorë, gjë që që tregon se ka një sensibilizim në rritje të të kuptuarit të efektivitetit të përdorimit të kompleksit të metodave gjeofizike në fusha të ndryshme të zhvillimit shkencorë e ekonomik të vendit.

- Ku gjejnë zbatim metodat gjeofizike në vendin tonë?

Kongresi i zhvilloi punimet nē katēr sesione, respektivisht sipas fushave tē zbatimit tē kērkimeve gjeofizike: sizmikē, interpretimi sizmik të zbatuar në kērkimin e naftē dhe gazit; Gravimetri, magnetometri, elektrometri të zbatuar në kērkimin e mineraleve tē ngurtë; sizmologji dhe litosfera të zbatuar në studimet komplekse krahinore gjeologjike, në ngjarjet e tërmeteve natyrore dhe artificial, si dhe gjeofizika e thellēsive tē vogla: gjeofizika e ingjinierisē civile, mjedisore, të trashëgimisë kulturore,  kērkimi e ujērave, etj.

- Cili qe niveli i pjesëmarrjes dhe ai i prezantimit shkencor në këtë eveniment, professor?

Nē Kongres u zhvilluan 116 kumtesa nga tē cilat 59 qenē prezantime orale dhe 57 postera, tē cilat u vlerēsuan dhe u aprovuan për referime si rezultat i specialistëve të fushave të shkencave të tokës, të përzgjedhur nga Unioni Europian i Gjeoshkencētarēve dhe Ingjinierēve (European Association of Geoscientists and Engineers, EAGE). Kumtesat u pērgatitën nga 367 inxhinierē dhe shkencētarē nga Shoqata Gjeofizike Shqiptare, Bulgarian Geophysical Society, Hellenic Geophysical Union, Romanian Geophysical Society, Association of  Hungarian Geophysicists, Association of Geophysicists and Environmentalists of Serbia, Chamber of Geophysical Engineers of Turkey, si edhe nga institucione shkencore tē Algjerisē, Austrisē, Italisē, Danimarkë, Hollandë, Indisē, Iranit, Indonezia, Kanadasē, Kosovēs, Maqedonisē, Australi, Britania e Madhe, Sllovaki dhe Portogalisē. Kontributi i tyre sipas prezantimeve tē paraqitura renditet: Shqipēria 32, Turqia 32, Bullgaria 20, Hungaria 7, Irani 5, Greqia 4, Itali 4, Rumania 3, dhe Algjeri, Austri, Indi, Kanada, Kosovē, Maqedoni dhe Portugali nga 1 kumtesē sejcili.

Njē pjesēmarrje kaq e gjerē dēshmon pēr rēndēsinē qē u jepet studimeve gjeofizike aplikative dhe bazë, si pjesē e rēndēsishme innovative e kērkimeve tē integruara gjeologjike nē vendet ballkanike e nē botē. U organizua edhe një ekspozitë e teknologjive nga bota dhe vendi.

- Cilat ishte niveli i pjesëmarrësve në Ekspozitë?
Krahas Sesioneve tē paraqitjes sē kumtesave, nëpërmjet një Ekspozite Teknike, tē kompanive të mirēnjohura qē punojnē nē Shqipēri e botë për kërkimin e naftēs dhe gazit, si edhe tē mineraleve tē ngurta, ekspozuan teknologjitē e tyre inovative tē kērkimeve gjeofizike.
Përveç kompanive tē huaja, si Sercel (Francē), Prospectiuni (Rumani), Geofyzika Torun (Poloni), Tensi Congress (Hollandē), IRIS Instrument (Francē), Advances Geosciences Europe SL (Spain), United Oilfield Services (Poland), Patromanas (Kanada), Beralb (Turqi), DECO-GEOPHYSICAL SC (Rusi), Matrix Geotechnologies Ltd, Z-Terra Inc. dhe Moser Gophysical Services (Hollandë), si edhe disa institucione shtetërore të shkencave të tokës dhe të universiteteve të larta si Shērbimi Gjeologjik Shqiptar, Fakulteti i Gjeologjisē dhe i Minierave. Një vend të veçantë prezantues në ekspozitë, kishin edhe Balkan Geophysical Society dhe Europian Association of Geoscientists and Engineers - EAGE (The Netherlands), qē parqitēn rezultate nga puna kērkimore dhe veprimtaria organiative e tyre. Ekspozita organizua shumē mirē nga Foreign Investors Association of Albania dhe Albexpo group.
- Në çfar niveli ishte mbështetja e Kongresit ?
Kongresi u zhvillua me mbështetjen e Kryeministrit të Shqipërisë, Zotit Edi Rama. Mbajtja e Kongresit u realizua falē sponsorizimeve nga Kompanitē: Petromanas, Beralb Sh.A., Alumil, Bankers, Stream Oil & Gas, Petroleum Albania LTD, Tirex, Stela Resort, tē cilēve u shprehim falenderimet mē tē pērzēmērta.
- Çfar shënohet nga Konferenca ?
Nga Kongresi mund të theksojmë këto rezultate kryesore:
Pjesēmarrja nē Kongres e gjeofizikanēve dhe gjeologēve shqiptarē me 25% të kumtesave,  tregon mē sē mirē pēr gadishmērinē e tyre pēr tē kontribuar nē rilindjen e ekonomisē shqiptare, pjesē e rēndēsishme me pērparēsi dhe gur themeli e tē cilēs janē kērkim-zbulimi e shfrytēzimi i naftēs dhe i gazit dhe i mineraleve tē tjerē tē dobishme si bakri, kromi, materialet e ndērtimit, planizimi urban dhe i territorit, mbrojtja dhe ruajtja e gjeomjedist, etj.
Qē tē realizohet rilindja e kērkimeve gjeologjike dhe nxjerrja e mineraleve tē dobishme ēshtē e domosdoshme tē ringjallet edhe gjeofizika, si pjesē e rēndēsishme dhe vendimtare, inovative e kētyre kērkimeve nē thellēsi tē Tokēs. Domosdoshmērinē e zhvillimit tē gjeofizikēs e dēshmojnē mē sē miri kontributet e dhëna prej saj nē zbulimin e vendburimeve tē naftēs dhe te gazit dhe mineraleve të tjerë të dobishëm, në studimet gjeologjike krahinore të Albanideve që e bënë të njohur atë tej kufinjve të vendit.
Në Kongres u referuan edhe shumë kumtesa të lidhura me studimet në kuadrin e inxhinierisë civile, përdorimit të tokës, emergjencave civile dhe mjedisit, çka tregon për vlerën e studimeve gjeofizike në fushën e planizimit urban dhe territorial edhe në Shqipëri, si dhe domosdoshmërinë e saj për zhvillimin e gjeofizikës në këto fusha.
Gjatë zhvillimit të punimeve të Kongresit duhet të kishte prani më të madhe të specialistëve të rinj gjeofizikë nga diaspora; në konditat kur shumë inxhinierë dhe shkenctarë gjeofizikë kanë emigruar dhe punojnë me sukses në profesionin e tyre në Sh.B.A., Kanada, Francë etj. Kjo tregon se eshte e domosdoshme që në kuadrin e rilindjes së gjeofizikës të rifillojë edhe formimi i specialistëve të saj, sipas programeve të nivelit bashkëkohor dhe të teknologjive inovative të vrojtimeve gjeofizike.
Me studimet e tyre delegatët e Kongrest treguan shpresën dhe besimin për kontributin e tyre për ta shpenë përpara ekonominë Shqiptare, në themel të së cilës dhe si përparësi duhet të jenë edhe kërkimet gjeologjike, pjesë e të cilave është edhe  gjeofizika, për të kërkuar naftën dhe gazin, bakrin dhe kromin, si edhe për planzimin urban dhe territorial.
- Si ishte vlerësimi i të huajve për zhvillimin e Kongresit në Shqipëri
Në ditët e dhe pas Kongresit, Kryesisë së Shoqatës Gjeofizikantëve të Shqipërisë vazhdojnë ti vijnë vlerësime për organizimin cilësor dhe kualitetin shkencor të Kongresit.

----------

